# Went and saw a Macaw for sale today ...



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

So, I went to see a Macaw for sale today with my Mum and her Boyfriend.

We all fell in love and we are now owners of a beautiful B&G Macaw.

Will upload pictures in a few hours when he's sleeping, trying to get him use to taking food from us and all currently.


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

x-istealbears said:


> So, I went to see a Macaw for sale today with my Mum and her Boyfriend.
> 
> We all fell in love and we are now owners of a beautiful B&G Macaw.
> 
> Will upload pictures in a few hours when he's sleeping, trying to get him use to taking food from us and all currently.


I love macaws very pretty birds gd luck:2thumb:


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

spudfarrar said:


> I love macaws very pretty birds gd luck:2thumb:


Same here, I been researching on them for around a year now and was going to continue till I was able to get a bird as he was unexpected, but do not regret a thing as he is an amazing morning bird, so doesn't wake up neighbours which is amazing.

Just time to get clicker working in a few days


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

x-istealbears said:


> Same here, I been researching on them for around a year now and was going to continue till I was able to get a bird as he was unexpected, but do not regret a thing as he is an amazing morning bird, so doesn't wake up neighbours which is amazing.
> 
> Just time to get clicker working in a few days


Lol ive just seen his name in your sig i used to have a african grey called george was hillarious how he used to call himself :lol2:


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

spudfarrar said:


> Lol ive just seen his name in your sig i used to have a african grey called george was hillarious how he used to call himself :lol2:


Yeah, couldn't resist adding to make people jealous. :lol2:

Last night when I closed his curtains for sleep time, I heard him saying "Hello George" just before he went to sleep. :lol2:

Uploading some pictures in a minute.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

Here he is, he's never been in a cage and is perfectly fine on his perch.

He is perch defensive and doesn't want to come off it, but once I can start training him and all, things should imprive and hopefully he'll be able to fly to me from his perch as his wings, thankfully, have not been clipped.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

He's beautiful  

Does he have toys and other perches to move around on or is that one perch all he has at the moment? It can takes weeks for a bird to start vocalising normally when moved to a new home so you may find the quietness in the morning is only temporary :lol2:. 

Our next door neighbours have a Green winged Macaw and he can be very loud in the morning which we can here clearly through the wall (terraced house) into our bedroom. Although he's not noisy every day and much less so in winter. They don't have there's in a cage when he's in the house either but he has lots to do and the whole room is setup like an aviary for him, with perches, toys etc so he's kept busy. He's destroyed the wardrobe, curtains, curtain rail etc but they don't mind as it's his room. During the day he's in the garden in an aviary with lots of toys (although not big enough for him to fly in he seems happy) and he mimics the gulls.

I've been researching getting a parrot (not a Macaw, something much smaller and hopefully quieter) for a while now so am a bit jealous of your new amazing pet 

How old is George? Why did his previous owners rehome him?


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

samurai said:


> He's beautiful
> 
> Does he have toys and other perches to move around on or is that one perch all he has at the moment? It can takes weeks for a bird to start vocalising normally when moved to a new home so you may find the quietness in the morning is only temporary :lol2:.
> 
> ...


Sadly, it's all he's got so far as he's never been in a cage before, but I get paid in a 2 weeks and plan to get him a new perch and toys so he has more movement and joy.

If I can get this poor boy to trust me and develop a nice relationship with him, a Greenwing is next on my list. :2thumb:

I did have a Meyers at one point, few years old, cage aggression and trusted no one. I couldn't get a decent bond with him after 2/3 months of trying. 

By the above I mean, I still couldn't touch him, put my hand in the cage or anything, it was annoying, but this time I think I shall be able to as he's much more confident than the Meyer ever was.

George is 10 years old and the previous owner wanted to re-home him due to him having recently got divorced and not having the space.

So you should be jealous by the way. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Meyers is one of the top birds on my list along with Parrotlets, I like Conures but think my OH would find them too loud sadly. 

Did you rehome the Meyers?


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

samurai said:


> Meyers is one of the top birds on my list along with Parrotlets, I like Conures but think my OH would find them too loud sadly.
> 
> Did you rehome the Meyers?


Could look at ringnecks, senegals?

They're suppose to be some good ones to keep.

Sun conure would be nice to have for their vibrant yellow/orange colour.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm not fussed about the colour of the bird really, the most important thing is that it is smallish and not that noisy. I have looked at Senegals but prefer Meyer's as they are a little smaller and there's just something about them. Ring necks and Sun Conures are too loud as my OH is not particularly noise tolerant and I don't like really high pitched noises like Lovebirds.

Did you meet a few Macaws before deciding on getting one? What made you choose a large Macaw?


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

samurai said:


> I'm not fussed about the colour of the bird really, the most important thing is that it is smallish and not that noisy. I have looked at Senegals but prefer Meyer's as they are a little smaller and there's just something about them. Ring necks and Sun Conures are too loud as my OH is not particularly noise tolerant and I don't like really high pitched noises like Lovebirds.
> 
> Did you meet a few Macaws before deciding on getting one? What made you choose a large Macaw?


Damn OH. :lol2:

If you get a Meyer from a baby, you should be already assuming you do the usual parrot needs, nice cage, toys, spend time, train it and all.

But they can have their moments so I have read.

I've always loved Macaws. Store near where I use to live had 2 about 10 years ago, I always wanted to go there for them. I also went to Tropical Birdland in Leicestershire, amazing place and help a few there and I knew I wanted one. 

Most preferred would have been a greenwing as I adore their colours, but any will do as I love them generally as a family.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

That's cool that you got to have a bit of hands on time helping out with them before getting one. 

I don't necessarily want a baby Meyer's, I may go for a rescue or rehome. Not sure yet. I'd want a large aviary if I had a Macaw which is part of the reason for wanting a smaller bird so I can provide it more space in my small house and garden. 
Do you have any plans for some outdoor space for him? Our neighbours one goes nuts when there's a rain storm, he dances around having a bath  and I think just being outside in the day provides a lot of mental stimulation for him.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

samurai said:


> That's cool that you got to have a bit of hands on time helping out with them before getting one.
> 
> I don't necessarily want a baby Meyer's, I may go for a rescue or rehome. Not sure yet. I'd want a large aviary if I had a Macaw which is part of the reason for wanting a smaller bird so I can provide it more space in my small house and garden.
> Do you have any plans for some outdoor space for him? Our neighbours one goes nuts when there's a rain storm, he dances around having a bath  and I think just being outside in the day provides a lot of mental stimulation for him.


Well, when I re-homed mine, it was horrible as nothing I did would work.

I plan to build an outdoor Aviary as I am moving in a few weeks, which is going to be horrible for him again, so Ideally I need to be able to get him off the perch by then so I can put him in a transport cage.

The Aviary will be large as he's a big boy and will need to make a nice warm area, but I don't plan to keep them out there 24/7.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

x-istealbears said:


> Well, when I re-homed mine, it was horrible as nothing I did would work.
> 
> I plan to build an outdoor Aviary as I am moving in a few weeks, which is going to be horrible for him again, so Ideally I need to be able to get him off the perch by then so I can put him in a transport cage.
> 
> The Aviary will be large as he's a big boy and will need to make a nice warm area, but I don't plan to keep them out there 24/7.


 

Aviary sounds lovely and I hope the move goes as smoothly as it can 

When you say the Meyer's was horrible, what do you mean exactly. Did it bite or freak out and try and escape, or both? Did you see it being handled by the previous owners? Did the person you rehomed it to plan to try and tame it? 
Sorry for all the Meyers questions :lol2:


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

samurai said:


> Aviary sounds lovely and I hope the move goes as smoothly as it can
> 
> When you say the Meyer's was horrible, what do you mean exactly. Did it bite or freak out and try and escape, or both? Did you see it being handled by the previous owners? Did the person you rehomed it to plan to try and tame it?
> Sorry for all the Meyers questions :lol2:


Both you and I hope that for George's sake. :lol2:

The bird wasn't horrible, just having him and trying what I could with nothing to work. I had him for a few months and in that time, I tried power pause technique and managed to touch him head a few times, but that was it trough the entire time.

I planned to try and tame him and they said he doesn't get handled, but I wasn't expecting him to be like he was, so it was my own fault in a way.


----------

